# I accepted a $2.75 out of spite



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I was pissed at DD last week I had a large order I drive 4 miles to pickup then cancel and they refuse to give me anything so I figured let’s make someone food late so DD might refund 

while gassing up in the hood cause it’s cheaper I saw a 2.75 from a wing place and I accepted then drive by and arrived and kept going home.

After 5 minutes I get a message please ring extra ranch dressing. Lol Why the cheapest of people ask for extra free stuff. 

then several more messages where are u etc. then phone calls. after 40 minutes I cancel lol.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Funniest thing I’ve read today. 😂😂


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

joebo1963 said:


> After 5 minutes I get a message please ring extra ranch dressing. Lol Why the cheapest of people ask for extra free stuff.
> 
> then several more messages where are u etc. then phone calls. after 40 minutes I cancel lol.


Reply with "Sorry but I ran out of gas because delivering $2.75 orders to no-tip bastards doesn't even buy me a gallon of it."


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

FL_Steve said:


> Reply with "Sorry but I ran out of gas because delivering $2.75 orders to no-tip bastards doesn't even buy me a gallon of it."


Absolutely love it!!! I'm going to use that when I am ready to check out of Uber Eats


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Why'd you cancel it? If you're going to do that just go home and go to bed.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Why'd you cancel it? If you're going to do that just go home and go to bed.


Because I didn’t want deal with the texts and phone calls and eventually DD would call me. Didn’t want to turn phone off either. So cancel. Besides no one gonna pick it soon anyway at $2.75 lol.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I've never seen them let you keep the order that long. I'd arrive places and go drop another order and they always reassigned it before I got back.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> I was pissed at DD last week I had a large order I drive 4 miles to pickup then cancel and they refuse to give me anything


I doubt that the large order was "cancelled". I think they probably gave it to another driver.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

my phone has a silent mode....no calls no texts : )


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> After 5 minutes I get a message please ring extra ranch dressing.


Good tippers seldom ask drivers for extra condiments.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> Because I didn’t want deal with the texts and phone calls and eventually DD would call me. Didn’t want to turn phone off either. So cancel. Besides no one gonna pick it soon anyway at $2.75 lol.


Normally DD would have unassigned that order from you long before 40 minutes but unsurprisingly they couldn't find any drivers willing to accept that shit order.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Arrive at the restaurant, close the app, go to the apps settings and permissions, force close the app, go home, dd and the customer will think you're at the restaurant.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

rideshareapphero said:


> Arrive at the restaurant, close the app, go to the apps settings and permissions, force close the app, go home, dd and the customer will think you're at the restaurant.


You are an evil genius!


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Rampage said:


> You are an evil genius!


They'll call you 2-4 hours later , "we are calling to check the status of customer's order" 😂 used to happen to me all the time when their app would go down weekly , I'd just go home with the order attached and tell them I don't know what they are talking about their app crashed hours ago , I wasn't hanging out for free.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

joebo1963 said:


> I was pissed at DD last week I had a large order I drive 4 miles to pickup then cancel and they refuse to give me anything so I figured let’s make someone food late so DD might refund
> 
> while gassing up in the hood cause it’s cheaper I saw a 2.75 from a wing place and I accepted then drive by and arrived and kept going home.
> 
> ...


Gud four yu.

Yu funy.

A setback in your business and you take revenge on an unwitting customer who had nothing to do with your prior disappointment.

The obvious revenge is to decline the offer.

Butt, yu gotta be speshil.

Seams yu arr a ****.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

joebo1963 said:


> I was pissed at DD last week I had a large order I drive 4 miles to pickup then cancel and they refuse to give me anything so I figured let’s make someone food late so DD might refund
> 
> while gassing up in the hood cause it’s cheaper I saw a 2.75 from a wing place and I accepted then drive by and arrived and kept going home.
> 
> ...


a great way to get deactivated...


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

guano said:


> a great way to get deactivated...


And then we see a post that I was deactivated for no reason.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

FL_Steve said:


> Reply with "Sorry but I ran out of gas because delivering $2.75 orders to no-tip bastards doesn't even buy me a gallon of it."


Seems you are not aware of the tried and true method of lowering your gasoline expenses.

Goes all the way back to the gasoline crisis of the late seventies.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Judge and Jury said:


> Gud four yu.
> 
> Yu funy.
> 
> ...


I think most understood what he was going after. He was ****ing over the cheap customer and DD for ripping him off.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

OCBob said:


> I think most understood what he was going after.  He was ****ing over the cheap customer and DD for ripping him off.


So, you condone his juvenile action?

I am flummoxed how a twelve year old was actually approved for food delivery.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, you condone his juvenile action?
> 
> I am flummoxed how a twelve year old was actually approved for food delivery.


The fact that DD allows a $2.75 order is asinine. It was juvenile but the lack of manners by the customer is a good way of teaching a lesson.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Although I would never do this to a customer, I do think it's funny and the customer deserves it for wasting our time with a no tip order.

I still will never accept any orders less than $10. I have on a few rare occasions, accepted $.975 DashMart orders because they were close and it was my first order of the night that started better orders coming in.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Hexonxonx said:


> Although I would never do this to a customer, I do think it's funny and the customer deserves it for wasting our time with a no tip order.
> 
> I still will never accept any orders less than $10. I have on a few rare occasions, accepted $.975 DashMart orders because they were close and it was my first order of the night that started better orders coming in.


Ha Ha!

Not many DashMarts in your area.

Thanks for narrowing it down.

Maybe we will run into each other on my trip north.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I then cancelled the order. These idiots need too know. Cheap lazy dumbasses


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

roxanne77 said:


> I am flummoxed how these apps can legally offer & pay $2 for delivering food when a 12 year old can figure out $2.75 of gross pay - a minimum of $2+ in costs = less than .75 net pay for a minimum of 15 minutes of work which comes to $3 an hour in 2022
> 
> pay a childs wage get child like behavior?
> 
> ...


The decline button is your friend.

So, you're condoning childish behavior by adults because of bad offers or based on old movies?


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

guano said:


> a great way to get deactivated...


If you can’t afford to tip then please go to the supermarket and make your lunch or dinner A no tip customer order can get paired with a tipping customer and sometimes gets their food first. This is plain wrong 

delivery is a convenience service. Not a necessity. Tipping for good service is customary but as we know even good restaurants have people that don’t tip and yhst

for judge and jury please take all those $2.75 orders as act of public service.
I didn’t lose any sleep over what I did and I’ll do it again though carefully because no tip customers do t deserve the same service as tipping customers


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> The decline button is your friend.
> 
> So, you're condoning childish behavior by adults because of bad offers or based on old movies?


How else do teach non tipping customers that need to tip? Simply declining doesn’t work because eventually DD or UE increases the offer to $6or $7 and someone takes it. Lately I’m seeing order that pay $7 and it’s all DD no tip.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

OCBob said:


> I think most understood what he was going after. He was ****ing over the cheap customer and DD for ripping him off.


Thank you. Exactly right


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

roxanne77 said:


> these cowards hide behind an app and offer it millions of times a day


Very true.

The a-holes at these gig companies would never offer those disgusting rates if they had to face the drivers in person.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, you condone his juvenile action?
> 
> I am flummoxed how a twelve year old was actually approved for food delivery.


Hell yeah.

You expect someone to drive 20-30 minutes for $2.75? I'd do it just to make DD refund the order. Yeah, sucks to be the restaurant though.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, you condone his juvenile action?
> 
> I am flummoxed how a twelve year old was actually approved for food delivery.


We get it…you’re a RS pRoFfeSioNaL. You wear a chauffeurs hat and greet your pax as “my lady or sir”. Most of us find this gig funny.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

joebo1963 said:


> I was pissed at DD last week I had a large order I drive 4 miles to pickup then cancel and they refuse to give me anything so I figured let’s make someone food late so DD might refund
> 
> while gassing up in the hood cause it’s cheaper I saw a 2.75 from a wing place and I accepted then drive by and arrived and kept going home.
> 
> ...


Imagine if you were passed over for a $12 order because you were sitting on that $2.75 order.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> Imagine if you were passed over for a $12 order because you were sitting on that $2.75 order.


Keyword imagine. He was only passed over for more $2.75 orders surprised they didn't try to add on one for $1.75 for another 5 miles.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> Keyword imagine. He was only passed over for more $2.75 orders surprised they didn't try to add on one for $1.75 for another 5 miles.


True, chances are there was no $12 order. Personally though, I wouldn't have sat on the $2.75 order.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> True, chances are there was no $12 order. Personally though, I wouldn't have sat on the $2.75 order.


I've done it couple times before. It's petty but sometimes you want to say FU2 without saying it .


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

roxanne77 said:


> I don't condone it I applaud it.
> They want to turn peoples lives and occupations into a game then play the game.
> 
> If you treat me or try to pay me like a child I will act like a child.
> ...


So, another new childish poster on the forum.

Wonderful.

Legal wage?

So you are advocating for part time, minimum wage status?

Accept every offer or be fired for cause.

Do not log in for the midnight til 3:59 am slot assigned to you? Fired for cause.

The shenanigans you admit to; fired for cause.

Teaching customers a lesson: ludicrous. They don't have a clue what is going on behind the scenes.

Put on your big boy pants. Decline and accept a profitable offer.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Rampage said:


> We get it…you’re a RS pRoFfeSioNaL. You wear a chauffeurs hat and greet your pax as “my lady or sir”. Most of us find this gig funny.


Ha Ha!

Food delivery forum.

I don't drive meat bags around.

However, I do wear a tight, bright red DD Tee shirt.

Always ask hand it to me customers if my beer belly makes me look fat. They always add around twenty bucks to the tip in app after I leave.

Alas, most of my deliveries are leave at door, so no extra tip.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

OCBob said:


> I think most understood what he was going after. He was ****ing over the cheap customer and DD for ripping him off.


Yep.

Understood.

Child throwing a tantrum.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

OCBob said:


> The fact that DD allows a $2.75 order is asinine. It was juvenile but the lack of manners by the customer is a good way of teaching a lesson.


Teaching customers a lesson.

That is ludicrous.

The vast majority of customers have no inclination of the machinations behind the veil.

The only way to teach them is if you text the customer that you are holding their order for a half hour and then gonna "cancel" it because of no or low tip. (They have no idea what unassign actually means.)

One way trip for deactivation "for no reason."

Put on your big girl pants.

Decline and accept a profitable offer.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> Hell yeah.
> 
> You expect someone to drive 20-30 minutes for $2.75? I'd do it just to make DD refund the order. Yeah, sucks to be the restaurant though.


Nope.

I expect them to decline the offer.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Sometimes the frustration is too much. After 10 cruddy requests $3 or $5 for 8 miles etc I get paused then resume and 10 more garbage. Pause again and repeat. I’m not super picky. 

last night took a 6.75 2.8 miles. Arrived at a cruddy apartment and it paid DoorDash $6.75. Zero tip. Ok. But this was an example of someone who shouldn’t order delivery. They ordered $35 pollo tropical for 2 and their apartment was a 3 minute walk to Publix where for 8.99 whole rotisserie chicken then some salad and dessert for $20. Some people are their own worst enemy


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

joebo1963 said:


> Sometimes the frustration is too much. After 10 cruddy requests $3 or $5 for 8 miles etc I get paused then resume and 10 more garbage. Pause again and repeat. I’m not super picky.
> 
> last night took a 6.75 2.8 miles. Arrived at a cruddy apartment and it paid DoorDash $6.75. Zero tip. Ok. But this was an example of someone who shouldn’t order delivery. They ordered $35 pollo tropical for 2 and their apartment was a 3 minute walk to Publix where for 8.99 whole rotisserie chicken then some salad and dessert for $20. Some people are their own worst enemy


No need to explain yourself. I work in the same market and general area as you do. It's turned into poop on a stick.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I’m gonna be leaving this area soon. Already sold the condo but have 45 more days occupancy while we look for a new place. Heading to either Orlando or Tampa area 

I’ll have one sweet delivery to give away before I go. Once a week same spot same time an easy $40 large order.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Oh ok you want to move somewhere to compete with even more migrants for orders, and pay top dollar for housing?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

joebo1963 said:


> I’m gonna be leaving this area soon. Already sold the condo but have 45 more days occupancy while we look for a new place. Heading to either Orlando or Tampa area
> 
> I’ll have one sweet delivery to give away before I go. Once a week same spot same time an easy $40 large order.


Good luck with the move and finding a place!


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Oh ok you want to move somewhere to compete with even more migrants for orders, and pay top dollar for housing?


My unit is sold and yes real estate is inflated all over Florida. Where should I go? Suburbs of Tampa and Orlando are less expensive than what I sold here in FLL. And with portability of homestead property tax credit I’ll pay less in taxes up there. I looked at Jax too. St Augustine we visited.


----------



## christophersullivan1 (7 mo ago)

All of you guys are thinking of these no tipped orders the wrong way. I like to think of them as noob distractors. The act as decoys, drawing away your competition, ensuring that when a better offer inevitably comes up a few minutes later, you're more likely to get it while the inexperienced mathematically challenged Dashers are wasting their time on an unpaid adventure.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

christophersullivan1 said:


> All of you guys are thinking of these no tipped orders the wrong way. I like to think of them as noob distractors. The act as decoys, drawing away your competition, ensuring that when a better offer inevitably comes up a few minutes later, you're more likely to get it while the inexperienced mathematically challenged Dashers are wasting their time on an unpaid adventure.


The reality is almost no one accepts those $2.5 or $3 orders. Every week I get 3 or 4 order that pay as much as $7.50 and it’s all DD no tip. After each I carefully read the payout. So that’s what it takes for DoorDash to get a driver to take it. I also see plenty of $4.5 plus $2 or $5.5 plus 2.


----------



## biznizbodniz (Nov 3, 2020)

Screw them. Let them get their own food. I wont deliver for dogshit.And piss on the ones that do delivery for dogshit. They wont be around long anyway.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I had one tonight. Pick up at a pizza place. Arrived, the girl said it would be 10 minutes. Decided to wait. 10 minutes later, she says they didn't see it, and it was going be another 10 minutes. Meanwhile, there are about 4-5 workers, screwing around in the back, smoking pot, i think. I gave them a hard time, and started messaging support to cancel and get paid. I'd also texted the customer and told her the restaurant didn't see the order and it was going be another 10 minutes. Finally, after about 20 minutes total, the food came up. I canceled it right in front of their faces. After dealing with support, they said they couldn't pay me anything because the app didn't show I arrived at the restaurant. I can often be standing IN a restaurant, and it will say I'm 2/10 of a mile away. So sick of customer no support, and all their stupid CSR, " i apologize" , "no worries", etc. Ugh!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

TeleSki said:


> I had one tonight. Pick up at a pizza place. Arrived, the girl said it would be 10 minutes. Decided to wait. 10 minutes later, she says they didn't see it, and it was going be another 10 minutes. Meanwhile, there are about 4-5 workers, screwing around in the back, smoking pot, i think. I gave them a hard time, and started messaging support to cancel and get paid. I'd also texted the customer and told her the restaurant didn't see the order and it was going be another 10 minutes. Finally, after about 20 minutes total, the food came up. I canceled it right in front of their faces. After dealing with support, they said they couldn't pay me anything because the app didn't show I arrived at the restaurant. I can often be standing IN a restaurant, and it will say I'm 2/10 of a mile away. So sick of customer no support, and all their stupid CSR, " i apologize" , "no worries", etc. Ugh!


Which delivery company? How much was the payout and how far was the trip?

It's been a long time since Uber paid drivers for long waits at restaurants. It's tough enough to get them to pay for closed restaurants. I don't think Doordash pays for long waits either.

Because of Prop 22, delivery strategy may be a somewhat different in CA than elsewhere. In other states it's not advisable to wait 20 minutes unless the order is a large payout. In CA delivery drivers have some sort of pay floor that offers some protection against taking a total bath on delivery orders over a two week period.

"No worries" is one of the favorite sayings from phone reps. You could tell them the world's about to end and they'll say "no worries". Another favorite is "we apologize and realize how frustrating such and such can be."


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I mean… whatever rocks your boat, I guess. I personally wouldn’t do something like that. The exception being if I ever crossed paths with a previous offender (tip-baiter, for example - there are few of those so easy to remember), I might drag it out and then cancel. But if I’m honest, I likely wouldn’t even do that. Just cancel right away.

I believe in natural selection. If a driver takes those pings - the driver deserves it. If the customer is cheap and their order stays at the restaurant forever - they deserve that, and maybe eventually learn to tip.

I’m kinda judging right now, though I try not to.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> Which delivery company? How much was the payout and how far was the trip?
> 
> It's been a long time since Uber paid drivers for long waits at restaurants. It's tough enough to get them to pay for closed restaurants. I don't think Doordash pays for long waits either.
> 
> ...


It was UberEats. It was $8.50 for 2.1 miles, in downtown Huntington Beach. I decided to wait, because I had to pick up my daughter pretty soon, and she was nearby. Whoever writes those ridiculous CSR scripts, needs to be taken out back. They spend more time apologizing, saying no worries, and understanding how I feel, than they do actually solving the problem. It just p!sses me off more! lol


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

joebo1963 said:


> I’m gonna be leaving this area soon. Already sold the condo but have 45 more days occupancy while we look for a new place. Heading to either Orlando or Tampa area


Orlando is crap. Tampa is crap. Ft. Lauderdale/Hollywood is crap. I've delivered DD and UE in all three. Its all different flavors of crap. Orlando is basically El Norte San Juan. Enjoy.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

TeleSki said:


> I had one tonight. Pick up at a pizza place. Arrived, the girl said it would be 10 minutes. Decided to wait. 10 minutes later, she says they didn't see it, and it was going be another 10 minutes. Meanwhile, there are about 4-5 workers, screwing around in the back, smoking pot, i think. I gave them a hard time, and started messaging support to cancel and get paid. I'd also texted the customer and told her the restaurant didn't see the order and it was going be another 10 minutes. Finally, after about 20 minutes total, the food came up. I canceled it right in front of their faces. After dealing with support, they said they couldn't pay me anything because the app didn't show I arrived at the restaurant. I can often be standing IN a restaurant, and it will say I'm 2/10 of a mile away. So sick of customer no support, and all their stupid CSR, " i apologize" , "no worries", etc. Ugh!



10 minutes is an automatic cancel for me. Because 10 minutes in restaurant worker time is 20+ minutes actual time.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

TeleSki said:


> It was UberEats. It was $8.50 for 2.1 miles, in downtown Huntington Beach. I decided to wait, because I had to pick up my daughter pretty soon, and she was nearby. Whoever writes those ridiculous CSR scripts, needs to be taken out back. They spend more time apologizing, saying no worries, and understanding how I feel, than they do actually solving the problem. It just p!sses me off more! lol


How accurate are the companies as far as posting and paying the correct miles and minutes of each delivery? The same question applies to the Prop 22 "subsidies", how accurate are the subsidies?

Or to put it more accurately, how often are the companies screwing drivers out of their pay and/or subsidies by lowballing the miles and minutes and/or failing to pay the full subsidies they owe the drivers?

UberEats has ALWAYS been notorious for lowballing the trip times on their invoices. Most of the time they lowball the actual trip times on my invoices, often by many many minutes. I've had many deliveries that took 30-45 minutes to complete and Uber puts 20 minutes on the invoice.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

FL_Steve said:


> 10 minutes is an automatic cancel for me. Because 10 minutes in restaurant worker time is 20+ minutes actual time.


10 minutes is code for 'they just started making the order'.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I might do this as soon as I get my completion back up to 100, it's 98 now. I'll do it while I am sitting on the couch at home, one of the two restaurants pretty much in my backyard that I can mark arrived before I even leave home. I can just sit here, watch TV and make a $2.50 order wonder what's going on. Why is it taking an hour.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

FL_Steve said:


> 10 minutes is an automatic cancel for me. Because 10 minutes in restaurant worker time is 20+ minutes actual time.


Yeh, it normally is for me, too. But like I said, it was going be my last trip and it was nearby where I had to pick my daughter up, so I would have just been sitting around, anyway. I decided I might as well eff with them.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> How accurate are the companies as far as posting and paying the correct miles and minutes of each delivery? The same question applies to the Prop 22 "subsidies", how accurate are the subsidies?
> 
> Or to put it more accurately, how often are the companies screwing drivers out of their pay and/or subsidies by lowballing the miles and minutes and/or failing to pay the full subsidies they owe the drivers?
> 
> UberEats has ALWAYS been notorious for lowballing the trip times on their invoices. Most of the time they lowball the actual trip times on my invoices, often by many many minutes. I've had many deliveries that took 30-45 minutes to complete and Uber puts 20 minutes on the invoice.


Honestly, I don't pay much attention to it. As long as the order looks like it's enough when the request comes in, I'm fine. I'm usually pleasantly surprised with the adjustments I get from DoorDash. I just started driving UE again, so have only had one adjustment. I should get another one tomorrow, since they do it over 2 weeks, unlike DD which does it Sunday night.


----------

